
Your Python Regular Expression's Best Buddy - igorsobreira
http://www.pyregex.com/
======
maxerickson
A similar gizmo has long since been included in the python distribution:

[http://hg.python.org/cpython/log/979eb1bbf6e6/Tools/scripts/...](http://hg.python.org/cpython/log/979eb1bbf6e6/Tools/scripts/redemo.py)

------
tsergiu
Related:
[http://www.debuggex.com/?flavor=python](http://www.debuggex.com/?flavor=python)
also does visualization in addition to matching (full disclosure: built by me)

------
gnosis
While we're on the subject of related tools for other languages and utilities:

Emacs has M-x regexp-builder

------
whalesalad
For those of you using Ruby, a similar tool exists called Rubular.
[http://rubular.com/](http://rubular.com/)

------
p99tourism
This is really nice, but I've always enjoyed RegexPal [1]. It's got a nice
clean simple UI, displays results immediately and allows me to prototype
regular expressions very quickly. Use it almost every time I wrote a regex.

[1] [http://regexpal.com/](http://regexpal.com/)

~~~
mbue
The problem is, regex flavors differ, and RegexPal uses JavaScript - whose
regex flavor is really limited compared to most others (including Python). You
should always try to find a tool that uses the regex flavor you are targeting.

------
thwarted
It currently shows:

    
    
        {m, n} from m to n. m defaults to 0, n to infinity
        {m, n}? from m to n, as few as possible
    

With the spaces before the max (n) argument. This doesn't work, which testable
on the page itself.

------
dpmehta02
Another: [http://pythex.org/](http://pythex.org/)

~~~
gpsarakis
Pythex looks really nice. I have used
[http://gskinner.com/RegExr/](http://gskinner.com/RegExr/) so far and is
pretty good.

------
markdown
> This application is temporarily over its serving quota.

------
orta
A native Mac app for this stuff: [http://brettterpstra.com/2013/07/01/mac-app-
review-oyster/](http://brettterpstra.com/2013/07/01/mac-app-review-oyster/)

------
jessedhillon
Perhaps related -- some genius has registered
[http://strftime.org](http://strftime.org) and lists out python strftime
formatting directives. Very handy as a quick reference.

~~~
marios
What's wrong with "man date" ? ;) Except of course if you are using Windows in
which case manpages are a no-no.

